# Best seasickness meds?



## XJfire75 (Apr 25, 2016)

What's yalls choice for relief of seasickness?

I've got some family comin into town that's prone to motion sickness and I've even gotten a little queezy in the past. Dramamine doesn't seem to help when offshore and patches are prescription only(that I know of) so what's yalls go to? Anything that's effective without the tiredness feelin that Dramamine gives you would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## micahdean (Apr 25, 2016)

*Sea Sickness*

Lots of beer Then at least when they get sick they can blame it on the beer. I've heard Bonine works great. Once someone starts feeling sea sick its usually too late, but I've also heard that trying to fix your sight on land usually keeps things from getting worse. Don't put your head in your lap, drink water, try to cool off, etc. Good luck, I've never experienced sea sickness, but I've had many in my boat that has and it seems like a horrible experience.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Apr 25, 2016)

Bonine, it works. Take it a hour before you go out.


----------



## XJfire75 (Apr 25, 2016)

I've seen that online. Gonna Amazon prime some now. Thanks guys!


----------



## jfish (Apr 25, 2016)

Use the Bonine or similar products the night before you go also.  Take it with something to eat and again next morning with something lite to eat.  I personally have to take it again on the boat as well.  It still makes me feel like crap honestly so I just limit when I can go out front.

I have small ear canals and constant ear problems.  I guess that is what makes me have constant problems when off shore.  I can even get sick fishing off the beach in a boat at times.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 25, 2016)

A dock is the only sure medicine!

Get your doctor to proscribe the patch.


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 25, 2016)

Bonine. And eat peanut butter so it taste the same coming back up.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 25, 2016)

A good friend of mine from highschool, former NBA star Derek Smith, took the tablets of Dramamine and used the patch. Sadly this caused a heart attack and he died.


----------



## Mweathers (Apr 26, 2016)

Bonine the night before, half of one an hr before leaving.  Crackers and water while you are out.  Always have them face into the wind and look toward the horizon.


----------



## shallowminded (Apr 26, 2016)

As mentioned, Bonine. Take one the night before and morning of. Limit fluid intake prior to going out. All of that extra water in your system has a huge impact. Add to that, eat green apples while out and nibble on candied ginger. Not kidding. My first cruise sucked. Sea sick the whole time. The second one I was fine using those three items and watching how much I drank (water or otherwise). Had a great time on my second cruise.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 26, 2016)

lots of soda crackers so you don't have much liquid in your belly ....


----------



## deerhunter121169 (Apr 26, 2016)

XJfire75 said:


> Anything that's effective without the tiredness feelin that Dramamine gives you would be great.
> 
> Thanks



X3 or whatever it is on Bonine.   I dont fish offshore much but I do cruise every year and swear by it.   Bonine (meclizine is the drug) is the non drowsy Dramamine.   

Scopolomine patches can have very bad side effects for some people.

Also, there is motioneaze drops that go behind the ear for those that are already seasick that work within 5 minutes.    Green apples and ginger is also very good advice

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bonnie-Bonine-Chewable-Tablets/45077204

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Motion-Eaze-Motion-Sickness-Relief-Medicine-2.5-mol/12346124


----------



## bhdawgs (Apr 26, 2016)

The coast guard cocktail never fails.  Phenergan and Ephedrine.  You can fish in 10' seas and never miss a beat.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Apr 26, 2016)

I own the boat, regularly fish off shore and am prone to getting sick if I skip the bonine before I go.   take it and carry motion-eaze drops.   Walmart sells an equate brand of the bonine pills in a small plastic bottle.   

Avoided going up to the bow as much as u can or being down in a small cabin


----------



## bucktail (Apr 27, 2016)

I have always gotten sea sick real bad if its anything more than a quick run around a point to get into a creek or its plain flat calm out in front of the K&P. The Patch is only thing I'll ever use! Went to Alaska with it. Anchored mooching for salmon in 5-6 ft rollers, that'd make anyone sick! Fished all day and filled the boat. Going out without the patch is just a set up for a ruined day of fishing. Not worth the chance in my book!! It's supposed to be fun times!!


----------



## owl (May 1, 2016)

The patch works the best for me also. Get a prescription for it and it will last for days. Put it on the day before going out


----------



## chase25 (May 2, 2016)

I wouldn't suggest the patch... Used it on a cruise this winter and left it on overnight.. Bad move. Woke up the next morning and could hardly see, my eye sight was messed up for about two days after that.


----------



## GoSic'm (May 3, 2016)

If you are going to get a prescription ask for Scopace.  It's the same active ingredient as the patch (scopalomine) but it's in a pill form and the side effects aren't nearly as bad.  My son has used it in the past. I've seen him revive after taking one while on the water and being sick to eating a sandwich and going back to fishing the rest of the day.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 3, 2016)

Go get a prescription for the patch.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 5, 2016)

I go on two day offshore trips. I never get sea sick, but still take Bonine (meclizine) every time just in case. I don’t want to be stuck out there and feel like crap (and when it’s dark and you’re in 5 footers, that’s a possibility). The adult dosage is 2 every twenty four hours, so you can take one the night before and one the morning of the trip if you go out early. 



The patch has some pretty wicked side effects for some. They are rare, but I’m never going to take it. 

When you go, make sure you keep your eye on the horizon. Stay away from the diesel fumes, cigarette smoke, and other strong smells. If you do nicotine and it’s rough seas, take a break for the day.  If you drink coffee every day, drink half of what you normally drink. If you are not addicted to caffeine like me, avoid it that day. STAY COOL if you can. Have ice cold water on board. If you feel hot and start to feel sick, use some ice to cool down.

Don’t drink adult beverages the night before. Drink water and keep hydrated (trust me here). Make sure you eat something (not heavy) before you go.

And- what ever you do- don’t worry about getting sick. That makes it worse. I know...now you’re gonna think about it...haha. 

If you do start to feel sick, look out on the horizon and take deep breaths and drink some cold ginger ale or eat some sort of ginger. Relax your trap muscles. Relax your body.  

There are three things that can help bring you back from sea sickness other than the dock:

Getting in the water and scuba diving.

Ginger ale, pickled ginger, or anything thing ginger is scientifically proven to help once you are sick. It’s a small edge on beating it, but it does help some. 

Zofran -It’s prescription only. You may have some left over if your wife had bad morning sickness. Worked like a charm for my son when we were on an offshore trip and it got dark, and he started feeling sick. It’s an anti nausea drug invented for chemo patients. VERY low side effects- they give it to pregnant woman. The don’t give anything to pregnant woman!

Smoking pot- I don’t recommend. Illegal and super stupid to become impaired on the water. I’ve never done it and never will, but but I hear it works.


----------



## trubluau (May 10, 2016)

Bonine works great EXCEPT, if I take Bonine then the next day I am knocked out. Sleep all day!!! I have never been sick but I take something every time I go out. Dramamine has a chewable that I can only find in single packs. It works and doesn't make me sleepy. Bonine has the same effect on my brother and my dad so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## king killer delete (May 10, 2016)

Dont get drunk and eat greasey food and stay away from the bilge fumes. You will lay on the deck and be sick all day. Ask me how I know this.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 10, 2016)

trubluau said:


> Bonine works great EXCEPT, if I take Bonine then the next day I am knocked out. Sleep all day!!! I have never been sick but I take something every time I go out. Dramamine has a chewable that I can only find in single packs. It works and doesn't make me sleepy. Bonine has the same effect on my brother and my dad so take it for what it's worth.



That's fairly unusual. Everyone can have a different response to different medicine, but typically it's the other way around for folks.


----------



## brriner (May 19, 2016)

I personally always use a scopolomine patch cause relatively speaking, it's cheap insurance.  I have Mineare's Disease so I'm very sensitive and prone to motion sickness.  I ran my own offshore boat for 10 years and developed the Mineare's about 4 years ago.  The patch was the only surefire preventative for me.

Until then, I used what a doctor friend recommended.  That was a combo of Dramamine or Bonine (generic less drowsy Dramamine) and Zantac.  The Zantac fights off the stomach acid buildup when you start to feel a bit queasy.  The Bonine helped with motion sensitivity until my disorder kicked in and was usually about the half the price of Dramamine.  As others have stated, I took it before going to bed the night before a trip and an hour before getting to the ramp the day of.  

Bagels were my food of choice for a long time.

Anyone who thinks they've got a cast iron constitution should have a nice big breakfast of chili and orange juice before heading out into some 3-5's.  ;-)


----------



## Dominion (May 19, 2016)

brriner said:


> I have Mineare's Disease so I'm very sensitive and prone to motion sickness.  I ran my own offshore boat for 10 years and developed the Mineare's about 4 years ago.  The patch was the only surefire preventative for me.



Same thing happened to me: discovered I had Meniere's Disease too. It's been a chore to figure out which sea sickness meds work. My take is that you just have to try what's out there until you find what works for your body. 
I've tried the patch, keeps me from being sick for sure, but severe drowsiness after 5PM the day of fishing and rotten the next day. Tried Motionease and threw up 36 times that day. I counted because we caught 36 sheepshead and there happened to be a 1:1 correlation. Not sure if I want to provide the chum rather than the fish though!

Now I take Bonine, but only 1 and that seems to work.

You can buy ginger root at the supplement store, or vitamin aisle at the grocery.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (May 23, 2016)

If someone gets sick on the boat with me. I get them in the water offshore let them hang on the back or side of the boat less than 1 min and they will be fine. It's worked on everyone that I've had get sick. I figured this out by accident. It works and it'll sage your day of fishing rather than having to bring someone back to the dock. Once they float with the water it equalizes their body.


----------

